# Coleharbor bad weather again



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Just heard on the radio that Coleharbor was getting smacked again with bad weather this morning. Bad enough they had to go through a horrrible storm this summer and are getting another one now.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep us posted on that. I am in Fargo and don't hear about that. I will be going through on Friday though so I will see damage if anything happens. The first wind storm was bad, hopefully it doesn't repeat.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I get the feeling from this mess of yellow-orange on the radar that we're all in for some of this doozie today. Yikes.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The "big storm" this summer just missed my parents cabin on Sakakawea. They were sitting on there deck and watched it go over/around them and then tumble towards the ground. It literally fell from the sky onto Coleharbor they said.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

FLOOD WATCH
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BISMARCK ND
849 AM CDT THU AUG 24 2006

...FLOOD WATCH FOR CENTRAL AND NORTHWEST NORTH DAKOTA UNTIL 4 PM CDT...

.STRONG LOW PRESSURE AND A VERY MOIST AND UNSTABLE AIRMASS WILL
GENERATE THUNDERSTORMS WITH VERY HEAVY RAIN IN NORTHWEST AND
CENTRAL NORTH DAKOTA TODAY. RAPID RUNOFF FROM THESE STORMS MAY
CAUSE FLASH FLOODING. KEEP ABREAST OF THE LATEST
CONDITIONS...WEATHER STATEMENTS AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS AS THE DAY
PROGRESSES. IF FLOODING OCCURS DO NOT DRIVE ON FLOODED ROADS OR
THROUGH FLOOD PRONE UNDER PASSES.

DIVIDE-BURKE-RENVILLE-BOTTINEAU-ROLETTE-WILLIAMS-MOUNTRAIL-WARD-
MCHENRY-PIERCE-MCKENZIE-DUNN-MERCER-OLIVER-MCLEAN-SHERIDAN-WELLS-
FOSTER-MORTON-BURLEIGH-KIDDER-STUTSMAN-LOGAN-LA MOURE-MCINTOSH-
DICKEY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CROSBY...BOWBELLS...MOHALL...
BOTTINEAU...ROLLA...WILLISTON...NEW TOWN...MINOT...TOWNER...
RUGBY...WATFORD CITY...KILLDEER...BEULAH...HAZEN...CENTER...
GARRISON...MCCLUSKY...HARVEY...CARRINGTON...MANDAN ...BISMARCK...
STEELE...JAMESTOWN...NAPOLEON...EDGELEY...ASHLEY.. .OAKES
849 AM CDT THU AUG 24 2006 /749 AM MDT THU AUG 24 2006/

...FLASH FLOOD WATCH IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM CDT /3 PM MDT/ THIS
AFTERNOON...


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

They are getting pounded pretty good right now,high winds hail,some tornado's....Moving northeast as we speak.......
I hope we just get the rain(two days worth would be nice).....
I'm sure the farmers will be whinning about this too......... :roll:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Grapefruit sized hail out in Stanton.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Grapefruit hail will do some damage fast. I agree I hope for the water but that is it. I am guessing it will die down some by the time it gets to the eastern edge of ND.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Holy ****, Grapefruit sized hail?  I saw what tennis ball sized hail did on the farm my cabin was at about 10 years ago-- It was 8" deep--had to call out the plows. Not a leaf on the trees, corn stalks were 1' high--simply denuded all vegitation. And Fox, racoon, pheasants, geese, ducks etc laying dead  And saw what golf ball sized hail did to my truck last Sept. :******:

I see that just E of Bismark near the hwy 14 and 94 they are getting clobbered and a big line of storms are forming to the west of the river.

ND, NE SD, MN, and WI all are having nasty weather today. Right now golf ball sized hail in the northern burbs of the Cities and a good sized Tcell north of St Cloud.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Thats what my mom called and said at about noon. I see on fishingbuddy that Tim said it demolished the Great River power plant up there. Im sure it will be all over the news.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nasty looking stuff......

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid= ... 11&loop=no


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We here on the base are just on the northern edge of the storm but its getting pretty dark out there. Just a light rain coming down right now.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid= ... 11&loop=no

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid= ... 11&loop=no


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

this one is real time:

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/radblast.asp?ID=MBX


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.kfyrtv.com/skyspyslideshow.asp?image=842

Hail Pic


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.kfyrtv.com/sky_spies.asp

EDIT: Damn, beat me to it!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Tornado heading towards Sawyer. dblkluk you better get underground!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah.. my buddies daughter just called me (5 year old) and told me to get my horses into our basement. :-? 
Sounds like its going to head south and east of us..Fingers crossed..


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

now those are some nasty looking hail stones!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

And the storm dubbed "Red Destruction" keeps rolling. Not looking good from Jamestown to the US/Can border at this time...T-minus 90 minutes or so til VC is under it.

Gotta get home and secure some stuff. Here's hoping God spares us the hail and tornadoes. Prayers for everyone now...beers later. :beer:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Holy crap those are not hail stones they are hail boulders. It looks like it is going to be a crappy evening. Time to get home and get things in the garage.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

I drove threw Coleharbour this summer, there was a building that looked like a brick church that was in rough shape and alot of silos had big dents in them.


----------

